
Linux Guru Hans Reiser Demands New Murder Trial - hachiya
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/09/reiser-seeks-new-trial/
======
duskwuff
Seeing as how Reiser later led police to the place where he'd hidden his
wife's body, I hardly see how a retrial could come to a different conclusion.

~~~
etherael
Looks like his argument is something along the lines of "I ended up having to
kill her because the state wasn't taking notice of my many complaints against
her. Therefore it's the state's fault and it's not fair that they should be
put in a position of judgement over me for having taken action precipitated by
their negligence"

Kinda crazy. :/

~~~
duskwuff
Oh, ha, and it gets better/worse: part of the terms of his deal with the
prosecutor for leading them to the body (and getting his conviction reduced to
second-degree murder) was that he can't appeal anyway:

[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/08/29/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/08/29/BAIQ12KT15.DTL)

(Under the "I'm so sorry" heading.)

------
RexRollman
I predict this will get laughed out of court.

